# iCloud Drive en attente de la mise à jour ?



## michelgoldbergjazz (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Petit souci avec iCloud Drive…
j’ai remarqué que sur mon Drive iCloud (sur le Finder de mon MacBook Pro - Ventura) le sous-dossier « Pages » de mon iCloud Drive arbore un nuage non pointillé (en attente de la mise à jour). 
C’est le seul dossier qui a cette icône et même ses sous-dossiers et fichiers n’en sont pas affublés. 
Et le problème n’apparaît pas sur mes autres machines.  
Sinon il semble synchroniser correctement. 
J’ai essayé sans succès pas mal de choses (notamment arrêter la synchronisation avec Pages, et la rétablir, vider le dossier Pages de son contenu, mais rien n’y fait…). 
Avez-vous une idée ?
Merci d’avance…


----------

